# behind the neck shoulder press



## UFC rocks (Dec 28, 2007)

exactly what muscles get worked when doing standing behind the neck barbell shoulder press, (slightly more than shoudlers width apart). from what i know this exercise when done to the front works the front delts and triceps, (and also the muscle under the lat and near the lower outer part of the chest, forget the name of the muscle). but does doing it behind the neck work the same muscles? thanks in advance.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

The lateral head of the deltoid and upper trapezious also are important muscles used in that lift. The in-front-of-the-head overhead press and behind-the-head and the _same_ movement, just the shoulders are articulated so that the bar travels a few inches apart in another path. There really is no big difference between the two and unless you have great shoulder mobility you should not be doing them behind the head. All the same muscles are being used, just some are stressed a little more than the other with the difference in bar path.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

and be may be reffering the serratus anterior about the muscle you are not sure what is called.


----------



## UFC rocks (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, when you say lateral head do you mean the side delts, and also i never knew the traps get worked in this exercise, thanks for the help, and could you please help me with mu other question i have asked about cardio and weight training


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes they are the same.


----------

